# Greater San Diego Havanese Club has formed!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

And we are having our first fun day in Vista on Sat. Sept 12th at Brengle Park in Vista, CA. between 10 and 2PM. The address is 1200 Vale Terrace, Vista.
We are having a fun match and refreshments will be served.
Come, join us and join our new club!
Carole
http://www.greatersandiegohavaneseclub.com/


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I live in Orange County, but I think I may drive down. It sounds like a fun event.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Debbie, several people are coming from Orange County. Please do come we'd love to meet you and Riley. 

Looking forward to meeting you-


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I posted a notice at Dexter's today about the club. They have several hav owners who frequent the store.

Elayne


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Elaine, you are great!!!
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

dbeech said:


> I live in Orange County, but I think I may drive down. It sounds like a fun event.


I live in LA County and I'm planning to attend :biggrin1:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh, I wish I could drive out. My parents live very near there. Maybe next time!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Joelle, I wish you could too! There is a lady in Phoenix who wants to join us too.
Carole
http://www.greatersandiegohavaneseclub.com/


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

can't make it this time but looking forward to next get together. judy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to Join! Carole can you find me and DH jobs in San Diego?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That's so great, Carole! I wish the state weren't so big...I'd be there in a flash!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Beejie and I are coming! Jane


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

This is looking like a lot of fun. Itsy Bitsy and I will be there. Looking forward to meeting a lot of new people.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone coming to the fun day should bring a chair and if you have one, an umbrella. I think it will be HOT!
We are having a fun match, pawdicures and raffle items. I'll find out what a fun match is when I get there, lol, but I'm told Gabby should be in it.

Missy, c'mon down! We'll find some work somewhere, lol.

Carole

PS, Just found out what a fun match is. It's a beauty contest with no stage mommy's allowed, LMAO. I think all the hav's should enter!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Forget about it Carole, Itsy Bitsy will beat Gabby for cute any day. Unless of course there are other cuter dogs. Guess we'll have to see who comes.

This is a wonderful opportunity to make a lot of new friends who all have Havanese. Then who knows you might go to the Nationals next year. How fun.

Come on out.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am getting excited for the pictures already:cheer2::cheer2: It sounds like sooo much fun!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll just put Itsy in my new hav purse and hide her!!
Carole


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Step aside, Itsy Bitsy AND Gabby...Moxie's coming!!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

YEAH! We'll be so happy to see you Debra, especially now that you belong to us.

Dana


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> I'll just put Itsy in my new hav purse and hide her!!
> Carole


Wow, threatened dog nappings?? I'm glad that BJ will be there to keep everyone in line -- because I gotta tell you, nothing says "intimidating" like seeing all 8.5 lbs of Beejie Bear RLH-ing towards you!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

tabby2 said:


> Wow, threatened dog nappings?? I'm glad that BJ will be there to keep everyone in line -- because I gotta tell you, nothing says "intimidating" like seeing all 8.5 lbs of Beejie Bear RLH-ing towards you!


We're going to need a separate x-pen for the "killers". lmao.
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Waaaaaaaa!!! I wanna go toooooo !!!


----------

